

How to get an internship in a startup if you are not from America? - loglaunch

I am currently in my final year of a computer science degree in Ireland. I will be finishing college at the end of May. I would love to join a startup on an internship for the summer.<p>The problem is most web startups are based in America. 
Would it be to much trouble to hire someone from Ireland?
How should I go about it?
======
lsc
eh? if you find a startup that works remote ( I know PG doesn't like it, but
it does save a lot of time and effort, and really opens up the number of
applicants) you can avoid all the visa bullshit. <p> even if you want to come
down here, other than visa bullshit, it should be easy for the startup
company. The big problem right now is that with the economy how it is right
now, I'm getting experienced and good people for intern prices, but that
doesn't really have anything to do with where you are from.

------
noodle
visa and legal requirements might not be worthwhile for an american company to
hire someone who doesn't already have a visa. its not free, and it takes time
to happen

~~~
loglaunch
It would be pretty easy for me to get a J-1 visa, which would allow me to work
for 4 months. I had one for the summer of 2007. The requirements are that you
are going back into education at the end of the summer or that you are just
after finishing final year.

Would there be any other problems, apart from visa's?

~~~
noodle
cool. i'd think that all other issues would be case-by-case instead of
general.

